# [gelöst] wlan wpa_supplicant

## moodsx

Hallo Leute,

habe ein Problem bei der config meines wlan-adapters.

Folgendes habe ich verbrochen:

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
modules="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlp2s0="-Dath9k"

config_wlp2s0="dhcp"

```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

   ssid="my essid"

   psk="my key"

   proto=WPA

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   group=CCMP TKIP 

   pairwise=CCMP TKIP 

   priority=1

}

```

Nach einem restart (/etc/init.d/net.wlp2s0 restart) erhalte ich das:

```
 * Bringing up interface wlp2s0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp2s0 ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

wlp2s0: Unsupported driver 'ath9k'

 *   start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'                            [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.wlp2s0 failed to start

```

lspci:

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
```

Treiber: ath9k und ein:

```
iwlist wlp2s0 san
```

 spuckt mir auch alle verfügbaren wlans in der Umgebung aus.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich wo hier das Problem liegt?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

MfG moodsxLast edited by moodsx on Sat Jul 23, 2016 1:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fijoldar

Hallo moodsx,

diese Zeile hier würde ich mal weglassen:

```
wpa_supplicant_wlp2s0="-Dath9k" 
```

Funktioniert es dann?

----------

## moodsx

Nein, leider nicht. Ein restart nach dem entfernen der Zeile:

```
 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface wlp2s0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlp2s0 ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

rfkill: WLAN soft blocked

rfkill: WLAN hard blocked                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlp2s0 ...                                                           [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlp2s0 has started, but is inactive
```

Ein iwconfig zeigt keinerlei config des adapters:

```
wlp2s0    IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off   

          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

```

----------

## moodsx

Hat sich erledigt, lag an meiner Kernel config. Was genau, kein Schimmer, habe das ganze Untergedöhns vom Treibermodul mit genommen und nu läuft das Teil.

Danke an alle die versucht haben zu helfen.

----------

